# How many tuners in Tivo Edge for antenna?



## aciurczak

It's unclear to me whether there are 2 or 4. On this page:

TiVo EDGE for Antenna | Antenna DVR and Streaming | OTA Recording

towards the top it says:










But further down in the matrix, it says that it can only record 2 shows at once.










Which is correct?


----------



## dianebrat

They both are, there are 2 different models of the Edge for Antenna


----------



## JoeKustra

https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table#EDGE


----------



## aciurczak

OK, thx. The link to buy on that same Tivo site goes to both Amazon and Channelmaster, and both appear to be 2 tuner (TCD849300). Where could one buy a 4 tuner (TCDD6F200)? What is the cost?

EDIT: Something's wonky with that model number for the 2 tuner TCD849300, that's also the same model number for the 3TB Bolt.


----------



## philslc

aciurczak said:


> OK, thx. The link to buy on that same Tivo site goes to both Amazon and Channelmaster, and both appear to be 2 tuner (TCD849300). Where could one buy a 4 tuner (TCDD6F200)? What is the cost?
> 
> EDIT: Something's wonky with that model number for the 2 tuner TCD849300, that's also the same model number for the 3TB Bolt.


----------



## philslc

I ordered my 4 tuner Edge directly from Tivo.


----------



## pfiagra

aciurczak said:


> OK, thx. The link to buy on that same Tivo site goes to both Amazon and Channelmaster, and both appear to be 2 tuner (TCD849300). Where could one buy a 4 tuner (TCDD6F200)? What is the cost?
> 
> EDIT: Something's wonky with that model number for the 2 tuner TCD849300, that's also the same model number for the 3TB Bolt.


4-tuner Edge for Antenna have apparently been discontinued, but you might be lucky to find one on eBay or elsewhere.


----------



## pfiagra

FYI - Channel Master Outlet is currently selling the open box 4-tuner model for $219 on eBay.

TiVo EDGE for TV Antenna OTA DVR Streaming Player 4 Tuner 2TB Storage RD6F20 | eBay

4 currently available


----------



## MannyE

Un believable. Is Tivo getting a subsidy from cable companies to make switching to OTA less desirable? WTF? Who wrote to Tivo to complain about having too many tuners?


----------

